# Ignition delay



## actfray (Feb 28, 2003)

For the past several weeks, I have been having a problem starting my 96 Altima SE (5-speed). When I turn the key there will sometimes be a long delay before the car actually starts. On a few ocassions, I've had to turn the ignition off and try and re-start it.

My mechanic says that he can't find the problem unless he can duplicate it in his shop. There's no way to visually inspect the starter. I don't want to wait until I'm stranded somewhere and am forced to get a tow to the shop before the problem can be determined. Preventative maintenance is the key.

Any suggestions? Thanks!

Craig


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

now is it not turning over or is sitting there cranking with nothing happening? if its just spinning, its an ignition problem. if its not turning over at all, its starter or ignition switch related. it could even be a neutral/start switch problem. have your mechanic check those items.


----------

